
This Company Wants to Turn Airplanes into Communications Satellites - workerIbe
http://www.aviationtoday.com/2017/02/06/company-wants-turn-airplanes-communications-satellites/
======
workerIbe
Saw a commercial for AWN on TV this morning, seems like a pretty good idea.

